# Difference between 225 and QS!?



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

*Had a quick search on here and was wondering what the difference is between a 225 and QS. Not much HP difference, they have the same engine yeah!? Assuming it's tuned different or something...!?

Stuart.*


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

*1.* Only 800 QS models available in the UK and they use a two tone paint scheme which consists of:

- Avus Silver with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
- Misano Red with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
- Mauritius Blue with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
- All Phantom Black

*2.* QS comes with 18", 15 spoke alloys unique to the model, and as standard

*3.* No rear seats and replaced with a bar and shelf to reduce weight. Spare tyre and air-con removed and option of climate control instead, and this is also to reduce weight. A QS is 75kg lighter because of these alone.

*4.* Enhanced power with 240 bhp and a capped max speed of 155 mph, with 0-60 mph taking 5.7 seconds.

*5. *Recaro Pole Position seats

*6.* Quattro sport decal on glovebox, and the handbrake,gear knob and steering wheel covered in Alacantra leather

*7.* V6 front bumper, rear honeycomb valance and spoiler

*8.* Black exhaust tips

*9. *Uprated suspension

*10.* Red painted brake calipers

*11. *Wider rear wheels and arch spats

*12. *QS was the only model to be built by quattro GmbH in Germany


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

and the difference is they are the ultimate mk1 tt


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

in the big picture.... not a great deal :roll: both my cars had air con and i thought they also did bright silver,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so what is that,, stiffer springs, shocks, a/r bars, bushes, different ride hight ;,, all or any of ??,, [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The QS is a lighter 225 with updated V6 body styling... best of both worlds


----------



## Reidy4862 (Jun 11, 2010)

there is alot of tweeks bodywise and interior but whats been done to make the standard 225bhp engine obtain 240bhp on the Quattro sport???

Great Mod, remove the rear seat and you gain a extra 15bhp, LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> *1.* Only 800 QS models available in the UK and they use a two tone paint scheme which consists of:
> 
> - Avus Silver with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> - Misano Red with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> ...


I was aware about the 12 points you've listed above, but really what I was asking was about the engine HP! 15BHP isn't much of a difference if they're the same engine. So what is it an air filter/induction or something!??

Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having gone from an early 225 (chipped to 244bhp by unknown - previous owner) to a qS, I was very afraid I was going for a newer 225 with "bodykit and posh seats".

The actual difference is chalk and cheese, it handles, it goes, it is a joy to drive. The qS is without a doubt the ultimate (production) mk1 TT,

However had it come with V6 front brakes (as per the brochure) is would be even better.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

the size of the  when you drive

also andy (yellow) said that they are alot stronger under the shell, you could see it had more to it when it was up on the ramp or at least thats my interpretation

and whilst it just sounds like its 15 horses different its the drive and handling package that makes it the mk1 TT to have


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

All this talk about the QS and the 225 and you've ALL overlooked the ultimate TT driving experience that is the 180. 
I mean 180, that is the highest score on a dartboard, can't be beaten!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kanikuman said:


> *1.* Only 800 QS models available in the UK and they use a two tone paint scheme which consists of:
> 
> - Avus Silver with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> - Misano Red with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> ...


Climet control is standard on both the 225 and qS but is was a no cost option the have it removed to lower the weight also you could have standard seats if you wished 
Battery relocated to the boot same as the V6 and 15kg counter weight removed from behind the back bumper


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Gear ratios are different too.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=175809&start=2

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Regarding the power difference, it is gained by using a different map as far as I know.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Regarding the power difference, it is gained by using a different map as far as I know.
> 
> Charlie


The charge profile specified in the ECU parameter LDRXN is quite different (elevated at key points in the engine speed range). See table below. That's the main difference I could find between a BFV map and a BAM map.

RPM·········BAM (%)····BFV(%)
1000········97.0··········99.0
1720········128.1········129.8
2000········140.6········148.5
2100········147.4········154.5
2200········146.7········155.3
2520········140.8········166.5
3000········138.3········166.5
3520········140.9········166.5
4000········144.0········166.5
4520········151.8········177.0
5000········151.7········185.3
5520········157.7········171.8
5900········155.3········168.8
6000········153.0········160.5
6400········142.3········148.5
6800········130.1········144.0

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the power difference, it is gained by using a different map as far as I know.
> ...


LOL so basically a more technical version of what I said 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Sort of Charlie, but it's not strictly a *different* map. It's the same map (2D, not 3D) with a different profile, that's why I felt it was worthwhile clarifying your statement.

I'll be uploading this and others with appropriate discussion in the next few weeks in a ECU remapping FAQ once it has been reviewed by a professional tuner.

Cheers.

Doug


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I thought the QS has some internal engine differences thats why it is not a BAM or APX.
Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

stevecollier said:


> I thought the QS has some internal engine differences thats why it is not a BAM or APX.
> Steve


I thought this too but couldn't find any detailed information on the difference. A trawl of ETKA reveals a few points noted on other forums:

The base engines have different part numbers. The pistons appear to be the same but have two identical listings in ETKA. Both are 81.00 mm but apparently an earlier listing showing one at 81.50 mm was incorrect. The crankcase for the BFV engine has a separate listing so it's probably safe to assume that this is different on the BFV engine. How, I don't know.

*ETKA Illustration 100-10 (Base engine without distributor, intake manifold, exhaust manifold and alternator. With pistons, oil pump, and oil sump)*
Base engine (BAM): 06A 100 098 GX (for models with oil level sensor)
Base engine (BAM): 06A 100 042 K (F 8N-4-020 001>>)
Base engine (BFV): 06A 100 044 D
Base engine (BFV): 06A 100 044 DX

*ETKA Illustration 103-10 (Cylinder Block with pistons and oil sump)*
Cylinder block with pistons (BAM): 06A 103 101 J
Crankcase (BFV): 06A 103 011 AB

*ETKA Illustration 107-00*
Piston, complete (BAM & BFV): 06A 107 065 BQ. 81.00 mm.
Securing ring (BAM & BFV): N 012 273 1 (20 mm x 1.5 mm).
Piston rings, 1 set (BAM & BFV): 06A 198 151 A (81.00 mm).


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

doug

id hate going to the pub with you as you would win every pub argument with your in depth knowledge and crazy attention to detail! :lol:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

I take it you've looked into this a little bit Doug.....!? :!:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Flattered, I'm sure, but it was only 10 minutes on ETKA over a beer! :lol:

What else can I say? I like facts & BS makes me mad.

If I was any good at all, I'd be able to tell you what's different about the crankcase...

I repeat a slightly edited version of Kanikuman's list here:

1. Only 800 QS models available in the UK and they use a two tone paint scheme which consists of:
- Avus Silver with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
- Misano Red with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
- Mauritius Blue with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
- All Phantom Black

2. Weight saving measures:
(a) 'Rear seat delete kit' fitted consisting of bracing tube, cargo net and MDF shelf.
(b) Spare tyre deleted
(c) Climate control replaced with standard air conditioning (climate control can be fitted as a no cost option).
A QS is 75 kg lighter because of these alone.

3. Battery relocated to boot/trunk.

4. Engine and Drivetrain:
(a) Enhanced output profile with 240 PS and a capped max speed of 155 mph. 0-60 mph in 5.7 seconds.
(b) Different crankcase (see http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&start=18)
(c) All gear ratios (except 4th and 6th) and final drive ratios are different (see http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 09&start=2)

5. Interior Styling:
(a) Recaro Pole Position bucket seats with body-coloured shell. Standard sports seats can be fitted as a no cost option.
(b) Quattro sport decal on glovebox
(c) Handbrake boot, gear knob and steering wheel covered in Alcantara synthetic suede fabric.

6. Exterior Styling:
(a) V6 styling details (front bumper, rear honeycomb valance and spoiler)
(b) Black exhaust tips.
(c) 18", 15 spoke Ronal alloys unique to the model as standard.
(d) Red painted brake calipers (brakes are otherwise the same as the 225 PS variant).
(e) Wider rear wheels (8.5 inch) and arch spats.

7. Uprated suspension.

8. Final assembly was carried out at quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, Germany. This is identifiable by the WUA prefix to VIN compared to TRU prefix for 225 PS variant. The QS bodyshells were transported from Ingolstadt to Győr in Hungary to be assembled and then are returned to Germany for final assembly.

Doug


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Doug Short said:


> Flattered, I'm sure, but it was only 10 minutes on ETKA over a beer! :lol:
> 
> What else can I say? I like facts & BS makes me mad.
> 
> ...


It's worth adding a few bits of info to the list which are in other threads relating to the QS:

Colours - Light Silver/Phantom black (yes they did make some in that colour scheme  )

The total build was 1165

The last four digits of the VIN are the build number eg 0822 of 1165

It may also be worth adding (if someone can confirm as correct) that the standard seats offered as a No Cost Option in lieu of the are Recaro Pole Positions were leather outer with perforated facings in leather/alcantara? Often referred to as "comfort" seats :lol: which must make the Pole Positions "Super Comfort"


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andy1a2b said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > Flattered, I'm sure, but it was only 10 minutes on ETKA over a beer! :lol:
> ...


Total worldwide build might be 1165 (sold as "Club Sport" in some markets) of which Audi UK confirmed to me 800 units were sold in the UK.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy1a2b said:


> It may also be worth adding (if someone can confirm as correct) that the standard seats offered as a No Cost Option in lieu of the are Recaro Pole Positions were leather outer with perforated facings in leather/alcantara? Often referred to as "comfort" seats :lol: which must make the Pole Positions "Super Comfort"


Yes standard style leather/alcantara seats were a No Cost Option


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

MMM QS


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

From reading )..wasnt the qs supposed to be supplied with no a/c to save weight/power ? and on the perf figures
1)
Are the original qs figures on a non a/c homoglation ..eh  special and most owners got a/c as standard.
2)
The gearing on the qs, does it allow for 60 in second gear to help the 0-60 time quoted?


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> > It may also be worth adding (if someone can confirm as correct) that the standard seats offered as a No Cost Option in lieu of the are Recaro Pole Positions were leather outer with perforated facings in leather/alcantara? Often referred to as  "comfort" seats :lol: which must make the Pole Positions "Super Comfort"
> ...


In my search for a QS I had one dealer get very aggressive when I questioned the fact that the full leather seats (ie without the perforated facings) in the QS he was selling were not correct for the car. I got a load of "assertiveness" and told that's "what they came with" and "the bucket seats were rubbish" and "nobody wanted them" :lol: It looked like a car that probably had Recaros when new but were swapped for the regular leather seats at some point. Even though it was only an hours drive I decided to pass on looking at that one!


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

interesting for sure, so i assume the QS all had the removable hard top + were any imported to USA for sale there? factory tuning is a cheap + easy to add power for sure, but a unique model to say the least!!


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

rodhotter said:


> interesting for sure, so i assume the QS all had the removable hard top ...


They are all Coupe, so no they don't have a removable hardtop.

They were called "Clubsport" in other markets.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rodhotter said:


> interesting for sure, so i assume the QS all had the removable hard top + were any imported to USA for sale there? factory tuning is a cheap + easy to add power for sure, but a unique model to say the least!!


As above


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

That roadster with hard top follows the lines of the original TT coupe concept design.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the colour and paint code for the QS grilles and valance, they were the V6 style but painted in a pearl black -was this just Phantom same as the roof or something else?

Reason I ask is I fancy tidying up the grilles on my other car and would like a pearl black, Saab only did blacks in flat colours and the QS bits were the first alternative that sprung to mind.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You are correct the grills are painted phantom black same as the roof


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Stonebridge said:


> That roadster with hard top follows the lines of the original TT coupe concept design.


nope,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Stonebridge said:
> 
> 
> > That roadster with hard top follows the lines of the original TT coupe concept design.
> ...


Defo looks more like the concept coupe than the coupe Audi finally built IMOP


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > Stonebridge said:
> ...


the roof-line on the concept is nearly the same as the coupe, plus the roadster's roof doesn't extend rearward's as much as the concept,
the only similarity between the concept and the roadster with hardtop is no rear quarter window's,
jmpo,


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

What wasn't mentioned is that out of 1165 QS production run, 800 were RHD and the remaining 365 LHDs make it even rarer and probably a good investment for the future, that's for us in different parts of the world :roll:

I doubt the QS made it to the USA.

Only seen once a silver QS in the road in Greece... Also remember seeing a blue one sitting at a now defunct Audi dealer close to my house.

LHD QS prices have been crazy, there are 2-3 at mobile.de for about 25k-42k eur.


----------

